# question re: what to charge for makeover consultation



## a914butterfly (Aug 15, 2007)

hi, i am so excited!! i just got my 1st call to do a makeover (i freelance part time since i have a regular office job full time) for a sweet sixtenn b-day party. i told the mother what i would do and that i use mac makeup and the process of how i do the face and go over what colors and how much or little she would want her daughter to wear (makeup) i quoted her a price of $35.00 - $40.00 (i think its a good price since im not licened or a "pro". she wants me to go one day before the party to show her what i would do and what colors to use and give it a "test" to see if she likes it.
Anyway my question is: do i charge something for this or how much should i charge? i mean its my time and gas (for the car) and some of my makeup that im using (i sterlize it of course). so would it be right to charge something for the consult or should it be free or should i take whatever i charge off the makeover if she decides to use me? HELP!!  TIA!!


----------



## a914butterfly (Aug 16, 2007)

ANYBODY???? please help!! the makeover consultation is the begining of next week and i have no clue what to charge, if anything!!


----------



## Shezblessed (Aug 16, 2007)

I own my own Biz and work for Mac I would say it can vary depending on your experience,  education, as well as technique and style 

Example: If you are a Master makeup Artist the going rate I charge is 75/100dollars That is for a full on application lashes included
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If you are a novice Artist you might wanna charge about 50dollars considering you are still new to the game, and your skills are not that of a Master Artist


What exactly are you going to be doing?

Shezblessed


----------



## Shezblessed (Aug 16, 2007)

P.s

I would not charge for gas unless they lived outside of your area.....Meaning no more than 20miles......

P.ps The colors you would use depend on skin tone. As well as the look she is trying to achieve

p.p.ps.....LOL 35dollars my ass!!!!!!! Give yourself more credit


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Aug 16, 2007)

I charge $60 + transportation ($15 per ten miles).  

I do free consults (if the job requires make-up for at least 4 people (priced at $65 each + transportation) and if the consultee comes to my studio. (luckily, my consults have always led to my landing the job)

*I always have a simple contract ready at the consult.*  I believe this helps to book the gig.  Well executed make-up and professionalism is highly respected.

HTH!


----------



## a914butterfly (Aug 16, 2007)

thanks for all the good advice! i just dont want to charge too much since im not a "pro". i think i do a great job, but im not a pro yet. i just didnt want to do it free and then not get the job and its all for nothing (no money), but i dont want to charge too much and not get the job at all since i charged too much


----------



## MisStarrlight (Aug 16, 2007)

PMing you....


----------

